# First aid powerpoint



## ahmed ezz el din (28 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوانى الكرام
ده ملف بوربوينت لكورس الاسعافات الاوليه اللى بيدرس **فى*
* الهلال الاحمر المصرى
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

*http://www.4shared.com/file/90035889/81dd70a8/First_Aid.html

​


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا اخي وبتوفيق


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (1 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي احمد عز (مش بتاع الحديد)


----------



## fraidi (11 مارس 2009)

بوركت وجزيت خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## AMEER2006 (24 مارس 2009)

الف شكر وتسلم
باااااااااااااااارك الله بك


----------



## الحربي احمد (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا اخي*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الملف


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 يناير 2010)

أرفق هذا الملف عن الأسعافات الأولية ولا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## مهندس:عدنان التام (24 يناير 2010)

Thank You Alot


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## agharieb (24 أبريل 2010)

ألف ألف شكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال سعدالله (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

